# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần đơn vị khắc tượng

## hqkcnc

Em đang có nhu cầu tìm các đơn vị chạy tượng gỗ với số lượng khoảng 500 sản phẩm mỗi tháng, bác nào có hứng thú email cho em: hqkhuong@gmail.com

----------


## Takami

Kích thước tượng lớn không bác?

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

Bác cho cái sđt liên hệ nhé

----------


## hqkcnc

khoảng 300 đường kính, 600 chiều cao. dt của em, 0982 2x(1)74 không 9

----------


## dinhtra2907

xin lỗi cho em spam tí ạ bấm mí mắt giá bao nhiêu tiền

----------

